# Texas Furry Fiesta - Who's Coming???



## AveryDragon (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi there! I gotta say I'm curious, who is thinking or is definitely coming to Furry Fiesta at the end of February? I'm pretty stoked about it since they're relocating to a BIGGER hotel this year but still have that small-ish con feel of actually being able to hang out with friends. The panels they are getting lined up this year as well as the GOHs have me pretty excited. Anyways, sound off!


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 20, 2013)

I figured on going since it's only a half an hour away. Never been to one of these things before.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll be there. It's a bit of a drive but last year's was worth it.


----------



## soak (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh how I wish I could attend this year. But I just don't have the time. Hope y'all have fun, and please take a lot of pics.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2014)

Id like to go but I got Further Confusion coming up.

Ive heard Furry Fiesta is a awesome super fun time con, if youre in driving distance I would totally suggest going.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Tailmon will be there! Have registered and reserved a room. I hope some Austin area 
Furry would like to split the room bill It has two double beds in it. ( I hope) 
Of course if Mentova showed up I would have the single King for us!


----------



## Rinz (Jan 6, 2014)

I always go! I'm excited to see the new hotel this year :3


----------



## dialup (Jan 7, 2014)

Awww man I kinda want to go to this for a day since I've never been to a furry con and some of you guys who are going seem like pretty cool dudes. Do any of you guys know how much a day pass is?


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jan 7, 2014)

dialup said:


> Awww man I kinda want to go to this for a day since I've never been to a furry con and some of you guys who are going seem like pretty cool dudes. Do any of you guys know how much a day pass is?



I'm pretty sure it's the same price for one day as all three; $40 if you preregister or $45 onsite. I hope to see you there.


----------



## Williamca (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll be an attendee this year! First time at that.


----------



## Rinz (Jan 7, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the same price for one day as all three; $40 if you preregister or $45 onsite. I hope to see you there.


I'm pretty sure it isn't as much as all three days, but it'll probably be $20-$30, so if you're intending to go more than that one day, it's best to just get the full con registered.


Williamca said:


> I'll be an attendee this year! First time at that.


Woooooo! I'm not sure why I'm excited but your name looks familiar for some reason so woooo!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 7, 2014)

its kind of retard they dont have single day passes.  Every other con ive been to does that.


----------



## Williamca (Jan 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> its kind of retard they dont have single day passes.  Every other con ive been to does that.


Send them an email and maybe recommend it?! Who knows they may add that option.


----------



## Neybulot (Jan 8, 2014)

I live within 30 minutes of the con, so it's absolutely a yearly thing for me. Can't wait because of the new hotel!


----------



## StrawberrySoulReaper (Jan 17, 2014)

Within 20 minutes of the con so I really hope to go along with my hubby, sister, and friends. First timer for a furry convention, been going to anime cons for 11 years straight now.

I'm going to hopefully be either having a booth or doing some panels at the art show with my work so WOO. Hope to meet a lot of fellow furs.


----------



## dleedh (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been looking for someone to carpool with as well as a room to split, but haven't found anyone yet. I'm hoping I can so that I can experience my first con ever. I've already posted on the FF ride and board forum but haven't got a response yet.


----------



## oniwuff (Jan 31, 2014)

I def will be hitting it up


----------



## Mazz (Feb 10, 2014)

Pre-registered, room booked. 
ALSO THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT IF YOU'LL BE AT THE CON: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12716876/


----------



## soak (Feb 11, 2014)

Ambedo and their friend are looking for another roommate for TFF, if anyone is interested: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12722983/


----------



## FreeziePaws (Feb 13, 2014)

I know Sparx Traxx is. And that husky knows how to partay.


----------

